
Google reportedly removing SMS texting from Hangouts on May 22 - akandiah
https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/03/google-reportedly-removing-sms-texting-from-hangouts-on-may-22/
======
KiDD
More disappointing news of Google removing a useful feature...

